# [Update III] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !  ASUS Strix 970 offizielle Bilder



## Bandicoot (11. September 2014)

Hallo Community, 

_"Well, somebody at Galaxy will get toasted",_ eine schöner Einleitsatz, finde ich!

Auf Guru3D wurden Fotos und technische Daten einer GTX 970 von Galaxy (bei uns unter KFA² bekannt) geleakt.

Die Grafikkarte hat wie erwartet 4 GB GDDR5-Speicher und kommt mit 8-Pin-und 6-Pin-PCIe-Stromanschlüsse. Unser Leaker hat auch ein GPU-Z-Screenshot gemacht der die Spezifikationen verrät.
Die wie folgt lauten











GPU als "1C32" identifiziert
1.664 CUDA-Cores
138 TMUs
32 ROPs
256-Bit breiten GDDR5-Speicherschnittstelle
4 GB Standard-Arbeitsspeicher Menge 
1051 MHz-Kern, 1178 MHz GPU-Boost, und 7012 MHz (GDDR5-effektiv) Speichertakt -> _im Screenshot sind 7254MHz zu sehen _
224 GB / s Speicherbandbreite ->_ Screenshot Wert 232 GB/s_
Anschlüsse: 2x DVI (Single/Dual), 1x Display Port, 1x HDMI 
Es gibt auch einige Benchmarks im 3DMark 11 auf dem Extreme Preset, dort hat die 970 => 3963 Punkte erreicht. Auch wenn nur mit einem Dual-Core Core i3-4130 gemessen. 
Legen die Ergebnisse nah, das die GeForce GTX 970 irgendwo zwischen der GTX 780 und GTX 780 Ti sich einsortiert. 
Die Screenshoots zeigen auch das die GTX970 mit dem Treiber 343.91 "getestet" wurde. Kann also nicht mehr lange Dauern.

Die Links zur Original News wurden gelöscht auf Guru3D!

Galaxy GeForce GTX 970 Photos and Specs have Leaked (gelöscht)

Galaxy GeForce GTX 970 GC pictured | VideoCardz.com hier gibt es noch weitere Bilder

Quelle: Guru3D.com, Videocardz.com 

mfg Bandicoot

*Update: *

Mittlerweile ist die News auf der Guru3D Seite nicht mehr zu finden. Somit funktionieren die Links auch nicht mehr. 
Videocardz hat sie noch drin und auf der PCGH Main ist die News auch bereits erschienen. Soweit von mir, Ich freu mich auf die Offiziellen Tests. **

*Update II:*

Weiter GTX 970 Gesichtet, erste Preise bei 572€ für die ASUS STRIX GTX 970, MSI GTX 970 Gaming mit Twin Frozr V, Zotac GTX 970
Langsam verdichten sich die angeblichen Gerüchte überden leak und decken sich mit den neuen Bildern.
Die Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream ist mit 1.152 MHz Kerntakt, mehr als 100 MHz ab Werk übertaktet. Leider ohne Bilder, aber die folgen sicher...
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Quelle:ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 pictured, the ultimate proof there are no 800 series | VideoCardz.com

Offiziell ist jetzt auch ein Ordentliches Echtes Bild der MSI GTX 970/980 Gaming aufgetaucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: (UPDATE 2) MSI shows off GeForce GTX 970/980 GAMING with Twin Frozr V cooler | VideoCardz.co*m*

*Update III:* Nvidia lässt die GTX 980 ans Licht und Videocardz. com hat sie in Bild festgehalten. Auch ohne Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die GTX 980 kommt im bekannten Titan look sammt passenden schriftzug und schwarzen Backplate. Dieses mal muss die Kühllösung aber nur um die 180 Watt bewältigen, was spielraum für Übertaktung lässt. Was auffällt ist das Titan Backplate mit einen abnehmbaren Teilstück an den Sromanschlüßen. Warum weis zur Zeit noch keiner außer NV selbst.
Stromanschlüße 2x 6 Pin, Platz für einen Weiteren 8 Pin ist vorhanden. Das Speicherlayout wurde verändert auf 128x32 was in einer Bestückung von 4Gb resultiert.
Samsung K4G41325FC-HC28 ist auf dem Vorliegenden Sample verbaut.
Was die Bilder nicht zeigen sind laut Videocardz die 5 Video Ausgänge, DVI, HDMI, 3x Display Port, es wird gemunkelt das HDMI 2.0 zum Einsatz kommt, bestätigen konnte das VC aber noch nicht.
Der sogenannte Leistungsteil wurde verändert, die GTX 980 verfügt über 5 Phasen, (780ti hat 6) dafür hat sich die Qualität der VRM's verbessert, laut Aussage von Videocardz.
Soweit von mir, und viel Spaß beim PCB schnüffeln 

Quelle: Only at VC: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 pictured | VideoCardz.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wieder gibts bei Videocards neu GTX zu sehen. Diesesmal Bilder der ASUS STRIX 970
Näheres zur Karte im Artikel auf Videocardz.com

Quelle: ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 970 smiles for camera | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

Nun, Guru ist ja normalerweise was handfestes - könnte also korrekt sein

 Trotzdem: 





> Of course it leaked though Chinese PC forums, once again.


 
 .. schaun-mer-mal ..


----------



## Bandicoot (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

Ja das hab ich auch gesehen, aber machte einen Glaubwürdigen Eindruck.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

Abwarten


----------



## Nils_93 (11. September 2014)

Und wozu der 6 - und 8 -Pin Anschluss? Dachte die Karte soll nur 170 Watt ziehen. Da würde dann doch auch zweimal 6-Pin reichen oder nicht?


----------



## Bandicoot (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*



Nils_93 schrieb:


> Und wozu der 6 - und 8 -Pin Anschluss? Dachte die Karte soll nur 170 ziehen. Da würde dann doch auch zweimal 6-Pin reichen oder nicht?



Richtig, aber da es sich anscheinend bei der Galaxy um ein OC Modell handelt kann das schon hinkomm. Reserve ist immer gut 
Die Bilder auf Videocardz die das vermutliche OEM Model zeigt, mit kleiner Platine, sind 2x 6Pin verlötet.


----------



## Kerkilabro (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

Was mich stört ist: keine native DX12 Unterstützung. positiv der hohe Vram. Aber so im ganzen muss man sagen, absolut kein Kaufgrund wenn man noch eine GTX 680 oder höher besitzt, finde ich


----------



## Ion (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

Ich schätze PCGH wird bald einen Test raushauen.
Was da irgendwo geleaked wird kann mir gestohlen bleiben, denn niemand von uns kann vor den offiziellen Tests wirklich sagen wie schnell/gut die neuen Karten sind.

Ich zumindest erwarte von Nvidia absurd hohe Startpreise und sehe schon ehemalige Titan (Black)-Käufer freudestrahlend an der Kasse stehen wie sie eine Karte kaufen die (geschätzt) 15-20% schneller sein wird 
Diesmal werde ich mir gemütlich den Markt anschauen und auf den Vollausbau von Maxwell warten und mir dann wahrscheinlich das Äquivalent zur aktuellen GTX 780 kaufen.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

Naja wird interessant was die neuen Karten in Spielen leisten werden. Allerdings gibt es für mich vor Februar 2015, wenn The Witcher 3 erscheint, keinen Grund mir eine neue Karte zu kaufen. Bis jetzt reicht mir meine GTX580 noch völlig aus. Aber dann muss eine neue her.

Bis dahin hoffe ich haben sich die Preise für die GTX980 auch eingependelt und es gibt attraktive Kühler abseits des Startdesigns.

Was aber vor allem interessant wäre zu wissen ist, ob es sich bei der GTX970 und 980 wieder nur um als High End verkaufte Mittelklassechips handelt, wie einst bei der GTX680 und 670?
Weil sowas kaufe ich sicher nicht für 400-500 Euros.


----------



## bootzeit (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was aber vor allem interessant wäre zu wissen ist, ob es sich bei der GTX970 und 980 wieder nur um als High End verkaufte Mittelklassechips handelt, wie einst bei der GTX680 und 670?
> Weil sowas kaufe ich sicher nicht für 400-500 Euros.


 
Davon kannst du mal "gepflegt" ausgehen .


----------



## Ion (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

Jep, die GTX 9xx werden vorerst nur mit GM204-Chips kommen - das entspricht dem Performance-Segment. Daher ist die vermutliche Leistung auch nur auf Augenhöhe mit den aktuellen Highend Karten, vielleicht max. 10-15% schneller, mit OC natürlich etwas mehr. Doch "Highend" definiert hier scheinbar jeder anders, da gab es schon zahlreiche Diskussionen hier im Forum 


> Weil sowas kaufe ich sicher nicht für 400-500 Euros.


Gehe mal eher von 450-550€ aus 
Es sollen ja gleich Customkarten kommen, die kosten etwas mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*



Ion schrieb:


> Jep, die GTX 9xx werden vorerst nur mit GM204-Chips kommen - das entspricht dem Performance-Segment. Daher ist die vermutliche Leistung auch nur auf Augenhöhe mit den aktuellen Highend Karten, vielleicht max. 10-15% schneller, mit OC natürlich etwas mehr. Doch "Highend" definiert hier scheinbar jeder anders, da gab es schon zahlreiche Diskussionen hier im Forum
> 
> Gehe mal eher von 450-550€ aus
> Es sollen ja gleich Customkarten kommen, die kosten etwas mehr.


 
Naja, alles keinen x10er Chip drauf hat ist für mich einfach irgendwie kein High-End. Ich meine unter anderen Gesichtspunkten wären die Karten für vieleicht 250-350 Euro verkauft worden, siehe GTX460-560. Soetwas, kann ich einfach nicht leiden. Hat halt für mich einen bitteren Beigeschmack. Notfalls warte ich dann halt noch ein halbes Jahr länger bis etwas in der Art der GTX780Ti rausgebracht wird.


----------



## Ion (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, sollen die Highend-Maxwells ja in 20nm bzw. 16nm kommen. Das dürfte noch etwas dauern, aber dann hätte man zumindest mal wieder einen echten Leistungsschub!
Mir egal wie das Teil dann heißt, Titan Ulta hoch 10 in 20nm, mit 6GB Vram und mindestens 70% mehr Leistung als eine Titan Black - das wäre ein Upgrade wert und soll von mir aus 700€ kosten.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*



Ion schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, sollen die Highend-Maxwells ja in 20nm bzw. 16nm kommen. Das dürfte noch etwas dauern, aber dann hätte man zumindest mal wieder einen echten Leistungsschub!
> Mir egal wie das Teil dann heißt, Titan Ulta hoch 10 in 20nm, mit 6GB Vram und mindestens 70% mehr Leistung als eine Titan Black - das wäre ein Upgrade wert und soll von mir aus 700€ kosten.


 
Naja, bei einer GTX 580 wie Sie bei mir im Rechner steckt würde sich schon bei einer GTX980 theoretisch das aufrüsten lohnen. Das wären schon etwa 60-80% mehr Leistung gegenüber der 580. Aber mal schauen, mit der geschrinkten GTX980Ti bekommt man dann vieleicht sogar 80-100% mehr Leistung gegenüber der GTX580.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. September 2014)

*AW: Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert !*



Ion schrieb:


> Ich schätze PCGH wird bald einen Test raushauen.
> Was da irgendwo geleaked wird kann mir gestohlen bleiben, denn niemand von uns kann vor den offiziellen Tests wirklich sagen wie schnell/gut die neuen Karten sind.
> 
> Ich zumindest erwarte von Nvidia absurd hohe Startpreise und sehe schon ehemalige Titan (Black)-Käufer freudestrahlend an der Kasse stehen wie sie eine Karte kaufen die (geschätzt) 15-20% schneller sein wird
> Diesmal werde ich mir gemütlich den Markt anschauen und auf den Vollausbau von Maxwell warten und mir dann wahrscheinlich das Äquivalent zur aktuellen GTX 780 kaufen.


 
a) Bewahrheiten sich in Summe die Querschnitte der Daten der Gerüchteküche.
b) Haben die einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert
c) Geben Sie eine Aussicht auf Preis und Leistung (Was sich dann auch meist bewahrheitet)

Early Adopter haben sowohl bei AMD als auch NV hohe Preis zu zahlen. Das war bisher immer so. AMD fällt halt schneller. Einzig einige Ausnahmen von AMD waren zum Start relativ günstig, waren aber meist den Vorgänger-Modellen unterlegen. Der Preis nach rund einem Monat ist interessant. AMD übt gerade so viel Preisdruck aus, dass das auch NV nicht ganz kalt lassen kann. Wobei das NV gerne mal nicht interessiert.

Gerüchte/Leaks sind gut und werden auch hoffentlich nie eingestellt.


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Mir gehts erstmal nur wirklich um den Preis - da soll bisschen was gedreht werden 
Ich denke aber diese Gen muss ich nicht zuschlagen - im 200-300€ gibts wohl kaum etwas,was ein Upgrade von meiner Aktuellen rechtfertigen würde
Habe erst vor kurzem für 190€ ne gtx 770 ergattern können,das sollte erstmal langen
Das einzige was mir Sorgen macht ist das 2GB Vram,mal sehen wie TW3 performt bis Februar hab ich noch Zeit ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Ich trau mich fast schon sagen

GTX 970 500€ +
GTX 980 600€ +


----------



## Kerkilabro (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ich trau mich fast schon sagen
> 
> GTX 970 500€ +
> GTX 980 600€ +


 
eher nicht, ist doch veraltete Technik. GTX 770 4GB Vram ist nur minimal langsamer und kostet nur ~230€.


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> eher nicht, ist doch veraltete Technik. GTX 770 4GB Vram ist nur minimal langsamer und kostet nur ~230€.



Wo kriegse denn neu ne gtx 770 4GB Vram für 230  
die 970 soll ja der 780 entsprechen in etwa,nur halt mit weniger Stromverbrauch - ich denke 400€ sind daher realistisch
die 980 eine gtx 780ti,mit ebenfalls geringerem Verbrauch - tippe da auf 500

Denke die genannten Zahlen waren doch etwas zu hoch,aber günstig werden sie wohl kaum sein
Aber wer weiss das schon


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Er meinte 299,01€ ... Glaube auch das 500 und 600€ zu derbe sind. Ich tippe auf 370€ 970 und 480-500€ bei der 980. Aber lange dauert es ja nicht mehr. Wenn das Ref-Design wesentlich günstiger ist, könnte man sich den Custom-Kühler später immer noch nachrüsten.


----------



## Unfaced (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Blöde Frage, was ist mit gtx 860,879,880 passiert?

Die 900er Nummern hätte ich ja erst in der nächsten Generation erwartet


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Sind übersprungen worden, nvidia nennt die Chips in den Notebooks nun 8XX. Über den Sinn dieser Aktion kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden


----------



## Voodoo2 (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

na dan last die preise purzeln


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Je nachdem wie schnell die Karten werden könnte es im Februar sogar noch eine 780Ti werden, sollten sich die 900er wirklich nicht groß absetzen können.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Die 980 wie die 970 sind für mich persönlich total uninteressante Karten.
Performance steigt wenn überhaupt viel zu schwach.
Das ein zigste wo gut ist, aber mich auch nicht wirklich vom Hocker haut, ist der verbesserte Stromverbrauch.

Lieber Mehrleistung bei höherem Stromverbauch.


----------



## FrozenEYZ (13. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Boar, sieht die MSI wieder geil aus  Und ich würde einfach mal behaupten, dass bei der Lüftergröße und dem Know-How von MSI eines der kommenden (Kühlertechnischen) Topmodelle zu sehen ist.


----------



## show_me_only (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*

Liebe Leute ich kann euch versichern das es genauso ablaufen wird wie von der 600er reihe zur 700er reihe."Wir wissen" wurde aus der 680er die heutige 770er und die 780 hat einen leistungszuwachs von 10-15% bekommen
Also erwartet nicht zu viel die 780 wird die 970 und die 980 wird  vermutlich dann auch ca 10-15% mehr leisten.Jeder der einen graka der 700er reihe besitzt für den sollte die 900er reihe unintersant sein.
Wer dennoch mehr Leistung haben möchte steckt euch ne 2te von der 700er rein die weniger kostet und auch noch mehr leistung dann bringt.
Wer dennoch sagt ich steige von der 700er reihe um zur 900er der will nur Schwa....z vergleich betreiben.

hier noch ein paar benchmarks von den neuen grakas
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-geforce-...mark-firestrike-performance-numbers-unveiled/
wie ihr sehen könnt haben die 780 und die 970 fast gleiche bench werte.Preis Leistungs technisch wenn es Nvidia sein soll fährt man mit 2x 770gtx palit jetstream edition die mit 1250 mhz im boost taktet besser.klar der stromverbrauch ist höher aber man hat mehr power als eine 980 und liegt bei einem Anschaffungspreis von gesamt 550 Euro.

wenn überhaupt würde ich die amd 295x2 kaufen die bei 799 Euro liegt und eine gute kühlperformance mit sich bringt.ich bin eigentlich auch nicht der amd mensch und hatte auch noch nie eine aber wenn man eine graka haben möchte die was leistet und auch noch günstig im verhältnis ist dann ist wie wahrscheinlich die richtige wahl.

so long mfg


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. September 2014)

Und genau das ist der Fehler, ich hatte jetzt zwei weitere


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Update] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! Weiter 970er*



show_me_only schrieb:


> Liebe Leute ich kann euch versichern das es genauso ablaufen wird wie von der 600er reihe zur 700er reihe."Wir wissen" wurde aus der 680er die heutige 770er und die 780 hat einen leistungszuwachs von 10-15% bekommen
> Also erwartet nicht zu viel die 780 wird die 970 und die 980 wird  vermutlich dann auch ca 10-15% mehr leisten.Jeder der einen graka der 700er reihe besitzt für den sollte die 900er reihe unintersant sein.
> Wer dennoch mehr Leistung haben möchte steckt euch ne 2te von der 700er rein die weniger kostet und auch noch mehr leistung dann bringt.
> Wer dennoch sagt ich steige von der 700er reihe um zur 900er der will nur Schwa....z vergleich betreiben.
> ...



Hmm ja schon recht ernüchternd wenn man das so sieht. Allerdings auch nicht schlecht. Ich baue schon felsenfest darauf das die Preise für die GTX780Ti mit Release der 900er Karten merklich nachgeben weil die Händler die Dinger loswerden wollen. So eine EVGA GTX780Ti ACX, oder eine Gainward GTX 780Ti Phantom für 450 Euro würde ich dann nicht nein sagen. 

Also Daumen drücken das die Preise bald purzeln. Der Nightslaver braucht einen Ersatz für seine GTX 580.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (15. September 2014)

Und genau das ist der Fehler, ich hatte jetzt zwei Wochen eine zweite GTX780 im Rechner stecken, beide mit 1110 Takt.ich hätte die Karte günstig übernehmen können und wäre so weit besser weg gekommen als jetzt meine 780er zu verkaufen und dafür eine schöne Custom 980 inkl. Sonderwasserkühler zu kaufen.

Ich würde nach den gemachten Erfahrungen (die sich jetzt auch wieder bestätigt haben) jedoch immer eine Single GPU einem fiktiv stärkeren Multi GPU Gespann vorziehen.
Ich erzähl das zwar immer wieder, aber in der Redaktion liegen mit Sicherheit genügend Leihgaben rum, also warum verbaut Herr Voetter nicht einfach eine zweite Karte?
Sicherlich, es gibt viele Spiele bei denen es ganz anständig funktioniert, aber die Hälfte meiner völlig gängigen und bekannten Spiele tun es nicht und das Gefühl ist schlechter als mit einer Gpu.

Das Spiel wird sich 1:1 wie bei bei Kepler wiederholen, dass geht ja schon selbst aus der Namensgebung hervor.die frage ist bloß wie hoch der Preis zu Beginn angesetzt wird.wenn dann die 980er ausgeschlachtet sind kommt der voll Ausbau alias Titan2 und davon dann auch wieder Ableger.


----------



## show_me_only (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Update III] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! GTX 980 auf VC gesichtet*

As for pricing, NVIDIA is expected to keep their current pricing model for the GeForce series intact keeping the GeForce GTX 980 at the $499 US price and GeForce GTX 970 at the sweet price point of $399 US. The GeForce GTX 960 may launch at a price range of around $299 US but that remains to be seen since that product is still a couple of months away from launch.

Read more: NVIDIA Rumored To Launch GeForce GTX 980 and GeForce GTX 970 Maxwell GPUs In September - Skips 800 Series Branding

Die stock gtx980soll laut wccftech bei 390 euro liegen aber kannste davon ausgehn das die OC karten mit mehr Vram&Taktraten zwischen 80-150 euro zu buche schlagen werden.
Naja mal schaun wenn es soweit ist momentan sind alles nur vermutungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Update III] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! GTX 980 auf VC gesichtet*



show_me_only schrieb:


> As for pricing, NVIDIA is expected to keep their current pricing model for the GeForce series intact keeping the GeForce GTX 980 at the $499 US price and GeForce GTX 970 at the sweet price point of $399 US. The GeForce GTX 960 may launch at a price range of around $299 US but that remains to be seen since that product is still a couple of months away from launch.
> 
> Read more: NVIDIA Rumored To Launch GeForce GTX 980 and GeForce GTX 970 Maxwell GPUs In September - Skips 800 Series Branding
> 
> ...



Wo liest du da Bitte das die GTX 980 für 390 Euro kommen soll?

Folgendes steht da:



> As for pricing, NVIDIA is expected to keep their current pricing model  for the GeForce series intact keeping the GeForce GTX 980 at the $499 US  price and GeForce GTX 970 at the sweet price point of $399 US.


Folglich wird die GTX 980 für 499 Dollar angeboten werden, sofern Nvidia an seiner Preispolitik der Vergangeheit festhalten sollte. Da darfst du mal stark davon ausgehen das wie in der Vergangenheit auch der Preis 1:1 umgerechnet werden wird. Man hier zum Release also vermutlich 499 Euro zahlen darf.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Update III] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! GTX 980 auf VC gesichtet*

Wahrscheinlich hat er $ in € gerechnet ohne Steuern drauf zu hauen 
Das wird nicht 1:1 gerechnet das ist einfach die MwSt. die auf die 385 noch drauf kommt und der Rest wird dann zu einer schönen Zahl aufgerundet.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Update III] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! GTX 980 auf VC gesichtet*



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich hat er $ in € gerechnet ohne Steuern drauf zu hauen
> Das wird nicht 1:1 gerechnet das ist einfach die MwSt. die auf die 385 noch drauf kommt und der Rest wird dann zu einer schönen Zahl aufgerundet.


 
Was im Endeffekt aufs gleiche hinausläuft da bei den 499$ ja auch die Steuern enthalten sind.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (15. September 2014)

*AW: [Update III] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! GTX 980 auf VC gesichtet*

Bei den 499$ sind ja gerade keine Steuern dabei oder was meinst du  
Sonnst stimmts als Faustformel ja schon, wollte nur mal gesagt haben das es so einfach nicht ist


----------



## Spinal (16. September 2014)

*AW: [Update III] Galaxy Geforce GTX 970 Fotos und Speaks durchgesickert ! GTX 980 auf VC gesichtet*

Der Preis wird doch eh an den jeweiligen Markt angepasst. Deutschland kommt da eher teurer weg und 499 € halte ich persönlich für realistisch (ähnlich wie damals die GTX 680).



show_me_only schrieb:


> Liebe Leute ich kann euch versichern das es genauso ablaufen wird wie von der 600er reihe zur 700er reihe."Wir wissen" wurde aus der 680er die heutige 770er und die 780 hat einen leistungszuwachs von 10-15% bekommen



Also ich würde eher sagen, es wird wie bei GTX 580 -> GTX 680 laufen. Der Performance Chip wird als Hi End Chip verkauft. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die Fertigung sich nicht groß geändert hat und somit der Leistungszuwachs (noch) geringer ausfallen dürfte. Aber da du uns ja versicherst wie es kommen wird, wird es wohl stimmen 



> wie ihr sehen könnt haben die 780 und die 970 fast gleiche bench werte.Preis Leistungs technisch wenn es Nvidia sein soll fährt man mit 2x 770gtx palit jetstream edition die mit 1250 mhz im boost taktet besser.klar der stromverbrauch ist höher aber man hat mehr power als eine 980 und liegt bei einem Anschaffungspreis von gesamt 550 Euro.



Multi GPU Lösungen sind nicht jedermanns Sache, zudem sind 2 GB Vram eigentlich nicht mehr zeitgemäß  Hinzu kommt der höhere Platzbedarf, Wärme, Strom. . . glaube nicht das man da besser mit fährt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm ja schon recht ernüchternd wenn man das so sieht. Allerdings auch nicht schlecht. Ich baue schon felsenfest darauf das die Preise für die GTX780Ti mit Release der 900er Karten merklich nachgeben weil die Händler die Dinger loswerden wollen. So eine EVGA GTX780Ti ACX, oder eine Gainward GTX 780Ti Phantom für 450 Euro würde ich dann nicht nein sagen.
> 
> Also Daumen drücken das die Preise bald purzeln. Der Nightslaver braucht einen Ersatz für seine GTX 580.


 
Du hast wohl schon ein paar gute Angebote verpasst. Die Asus Matrix GTX 780 TI gab es für 444 Euro, die DC2U gab es für 429 Euro (+ Versand).
Aber du hast recht, da kommt bestimmt noch was 

bye
Spinal


----------

